# Some airbrush work



## JohnD63 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ive been airbrushing now for 15 yrs, i started off painting motor bikes and crash helmets and moved on to other things. I'm lucky enough to work with my wife, she's been airbrushing for 25 yrs. Our customer base are companies such as Ducati, Lamborghini, Zippo, Mercedes, and collectors from around the world. We have our airbrush work in the Tate modern gallery in London, the Hermitage gallery in St Petersburg. We've also demonstrated at Harrods in London. Recipients of our work are Presidents, Prime Ministers, Celebrities. We even painted a pen for Fidel Castro many moons ago  
We also have a training facility where we teach airbrushing to students who want to make a living from it. 
This forum is great as it's up to date with the latest finishing products, which for us is important as it enables us to deliver a better finished product to our clients. 
Here's some of our work

Tank and fenders








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Airbrush art on piston








[/URL][/IMG]

Art on Carbon fibre panel 1metre wide.








[/URL][/IMG]

Airbrushed Zippo pre clear coat








[/URL][/IMG]

Zippo








[/URL][/IMG]

Knives








[/URL][/IMG]

This is a public demonstration i did at Imola race circuit. I airbrushed a portrait on a pen barrel.








[/URL][/IMG]

Zippo








[/URL][/IMG]

Zippo








[/URL][/IMG]

Artwork on Pen








[/URL][/IMG]

Zippo








[/URL][/IMG]

We painted 100 of these Lincoln pens








[/URL][/IMG]

Handpainted piston for a private collector and Jag fanatic








[/URL][/IMG]

Airbrushed art on Tea pot. This tea pot sold for 300,000 Euros








[/URL][/IMG]

Carbon fibre panel








[/URL][/IMG]

Crash helmet








[/URL][/IMG]

We airbrushed hundreds of these pen barrels








[/URL][/IMG]

Airbrush art on motorbike tank








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome work John.
Very very impressive

As someone who is a keen artist and a designer by day, this is something I can really appreciate.


----------



## JohnD63 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks James.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Unbelievable work ! Have always wanted to do some sort of airbrush work but lacking the skill lol
Have you visted kustom kulture lounge forum ? 
Been on there for a few years and is full of this art ? Your work would be up there with the best of them !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome Work


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Truly impressive work such detail on small items, now thats detailing lol


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, those items are amazing! I love seeing the airbrushed murals on some lorries when I'm out and about.

Do you do your work in the way I understand with stencils and layers? Some of the paintings look like photos!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Very impressive.


----------



## JohnD63 (Dec 9, 2014)

Scoobycarl said:


> Unbelievable work ! Have always wanted to do some sort of airbrush work but lacking the skill lol
> Have you visted kustom kulture lounge forum ?
> Been on there for a few years and is full of this art ? Your work would be up there with the best of them !


It's easier than most people think. Many of our students think that they will never be able to do this kind of work and after a couple of days are surprised at what they can achieve. 
I have visited the KKL in the past. We are friends of Craig Frasier and his wife so every now and then if he is in Italy i will try and meet up with him. A very funny guy


----------



## JohnD63 (Dec 9, 2014)

Lugy said:


> Wow, those items are amazing! I love seeing the airbrushed murals on some lorries when I'm out and about.
> 
> Do you do your work in the way I understand with stencils and layers? Some of the paintings look like photos!


Thanks Lugy
If we are doing motorsport themes then we use stencils for the logos etc. If we are doing organic subjects such as portraits and animals, it's mostly free hand.
Our style is photo realism


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Man!!

That is truly, truly impressive work by hand. 
You'd be awesome in The Cube challenges, lol.

Love the work, especially the knife with the Golden Retriever as I instantly thought of a great friend in the States who loves his knives and his G.Retriever.


----------



## JohnD63 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Nbray. 
The knives were commissioned by a knife manufacturere in Italy


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic work, could we see more.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

One word to describe

Talented!!

Awsome work fella :thumb:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Amazing detail.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Amazing work


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome work!!

I can't imagine how hard it was to paint the same pens with the same image 100 times!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, and i struggle to draw a stick man!

That is some talent you guys have.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Airbrushing is a very cool skill to get into, I urge anybody interested to have a go. I love looking at other artists work and this stuff by John is no exception, makes my humble work a one compared to the ten we see above, still enjoyed doing it nevertheless.










Your Iwata Brush with a side mounted reservoir is not something I've seen before.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm in total awe mate. If I could do that I already have in mind a fantasy landscape that I think would look awesome on my car. For me, what you and your Wife do, is as good if not better than most so-called artists.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Very impressive! Love the crash helmet with foggy on.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

JohnD63 said:


> It's easier than most people think. Many of our students think that they will never be able to do this kind of work and after a couple of days are surprised at what they can achieve.
> I have visited the KKL in the past. We are friends of Craig Frasier and his wife so every now and then if he is in Italy i will try and meet up with him. A very funny guy


As i remember craig speaks his mind too lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Stunning work.

I used to love Custom Vans, with airbrushed designs on the sides/back of the van. For some reason, it seems to have fizzled out over here (UK).

Would love to see more - especially if you DO have any custom van work :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, what a talent


----------



## JohnD63 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks guys for the positive responses.

S63 The airbrush is a standard Iwata Micron CM-SB with an adapter for a plastic side cup. They are way cheaper than the manufacturers cup and they also come with a lid.

Sorry Kriminal, as much as i would love to do some Van murals, it's never been requested.

Cheers

John


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's really impressive work.


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Jaw dropping uber skills there John


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Amazing, very clever.


----------



## JohnD63 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks guys. Here are some more:

Zippo lighter








[/URL][/IMG]

His n her crash helmets








[/URL][/IMG]

Zippo lighter








[/URL][/IMG]

Ducati tank








[/URL][/IMG]

Owners aircraft airbrushed onto his propeller blade








[/URL][/IMG]

Christmas lighters








[/URL][/IMG]

We did 500 of these pens and the President of Mexico received the first one.








[/URL][/IMG]

This was from the Ducati catalogue. For customers who wanted an airbrushed tank.








[/URL][/IMG]

Motorsport Zippo lighters








[/URL][/IMG]

Spawn bike tank








[/URL][/IMG]

Christmas Zippos








[/URL][/IMG]

Crash helmet








[/URL][/IMG]

Artwork on a Ferrari Piston








[/URL][/IMG]

Reptile artwork on Motorcycle tank








[/URL][/IMG]

Zippo lighter








[/URL][/IMG]

Pen barrels, we've painted 1000's of pens in the last 10 yrs








[/URL][/IMG]

Carbon fibre panel








[/URL][/IMG]

Zippo lighter








[/URL][/IMG]

Iron Maiden theme lighter and box








[/URL][/IMG]

Zippo lighter








[/URL][/IMG]

Fantasy lighter








[/URL][/IMG]

More pen barrels








[/URL][/IMG]

Knife handle








[/URL][/IMG]

Zippo lighter








[/URL][/IMG]

Zippo lighter








[/URL][/IMG]

Spitfire piston








[/URL][/IMG]

Zippo lighter








[/URL][/IMG]

Table lighter body








[/URL][/IMG]

Zippo lighter classic art.








[/URL][/IMG]

Ferrari art on carbon bicycle frame








[/URL][/IMG]

Customised motorbike parts








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Brilliant.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow is all I can say... I've always wanted a cam cover that looked transparent with the cams airbrushed onto it. I thing that would look awesome. I have done a bit if airbrushing in the past but I'm not going to show it here as I would look a fool lol. Keep up the good work.


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

Can only echo the comments made so far and can understand why you have " A " listed clients . Magnificent work.
Funny enough I just got a new airbrush three days ago to do some minute paint rectification work on a car I've just restored. I spent a very happy couple of hours last night just playing with the set up and getting the feel of the new and much better airbrush.
Immensely useful piece of equipment .


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I was thinking of getting my daughter an airbrush set as she loves art. Can't afford the OP's professional set up though. What gear did you buy Steeley Dan?


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

Tintin said:


> I was thinking of getting my daughter an airbrush set as she loves art. Can't afford the OP's professional set up though. What gear did you buy Steeley Dan?


I got a friend in Florida to buy me a Devilbiss Dagr with a 0.5mm needle and send it over . It cost about half the price that it was being sold in UK .
I have used one like this and although it doesn't have the better feel and control of the Devilbiss it did everything the Devilbiss has done so far .........
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-2mm-0-3...Crafts_DrawingSupplies_EH&hash=item233db874d9
You have to remember though that I'm no artist, as I said I bought it for small or delicate automotive work and faux wood painting .
HTH's


----------



## JohnD63 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks again guys. Steely Dan i started with a Devilbiss. You can get some decent results from most airbrushes, the important thing is that you enjoy it


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks guys, I will check those out. Seem very reasonably priced.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Very nice work mate


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow!!!!!
The zippos are awesome!!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Simply amazing.

Just bowled over by those pieces, utterly stunning :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just WOW.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

The f1 artwork and bison are my favourite ones ! Truly amazing detail in all of them ! Credit to you mate.


----------



## JohnD63 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks alot guys :thumb:


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

The best thing I like about these examples shown is the multiple items, they all look the same at first glance but then you notice slight differences that make each one unique and could only be done by hand and not mass produced, fantastic :thumb:


----------

